# Firmware usage



## Unee0x (Feb 12, 2019)

Do you include firmware in your driver code?
if so, how? if not, how is firmware used in driver development?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Feb 14, 2019)

if you are trying to use a driver that need to load a firmware first, in the manual may be described what is needed to set to load the firmware

What are you trying to do?


----------

